# Are you a Dog or a Cat person.



## BearlyBen (Jun 22, 2011)

Not I don't mean furry, what pets do you (or would want to) have over the other.

I, myself, am a cat person. I have a mostly white with black patches American Shorthair cat named Wizard cause he likes to disappear on me.

What about you?

If this is an overused topic, sorry for the repost  I was born yesterday


----------



## â™¥Mirandaâ™¥ (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: Are you a Dog or a Cat peron.*

Probably a cat person because I'm too tired (lazy) to deal with dogs and all their energy


----------



## Elessara (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: Are you a Dog or a Cat peron.*

Cat all the way. I hate dogs.


----------



## eversleep (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: Are you a Dog or a Cat peron.*

It's okay I was born yesterday too. 

Cats, definately. http://i1007.photobucket.com/albums/af198/ardacious/100_1393.jpg Me + my baby. <3
http://i1007.photobucket.com/albums/af198/ardacious/100_1391.jpg


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: Are you a Dog or a Cat peron.*

Dogs, dogs, dogs, dogs and more dogs. 

Also, I'm a dog person, just in case you had not noticed.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: Are you a Dog or a Cat peron.*

Meow


----------



## theLight (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: Are you a Dog or a Cat peron.*

Edit for personal security reasons.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: Are you a Dog or a Cat peron.*

What, no poll?


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: Are you a Dog or a Cat peron.*

Cats. Dogs are fine, but they're not cats.


----------



## Cyril (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: Are you a Dog or a Cat peron.*

Cats are awesome and they know it. Dogs aren't as awesome but they think they are.
I don't hate dogs but I prefer cats.


----------



## BearlyBen (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: Are you a Dog or a Cat peron.*



Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Meow


 
Haha you're avatar suddenly reminds me of this:







(hopefully it works right)

And here is my cat:


----------



## BearlyBen (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: Are you a Dog or a Cat peron.*



Xenke said:


> What, no poll?


 
Haha, sorry, Forgot to make it a poll >.<


----------



## Thatch (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: Are you a Dog or a Cat peron.*

I'M MY OWN PERSON, YOU CAN CATHEGORISE ME!


----------



## Mr. Brightside (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: Are you a Dog or a Cat peron.*

Dogs, even though I only have cats.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: Are you a Dog or a Cat peron.*

I'm also not a peron.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: Are you a Dog or a Cat peron.*



Xenke said:


> I'm also not a peron.


 
"Peron" is a word for a railway station platform in polish.
I'm rather sure you are not one as well.

Multilinguality makes things fun.


----------



## CerbrusNL (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: Are you a Dog or a Cat peron.*

Cats, definately.
Also, fixing thread title + adding poll


----------



## CannonFodder (Jun 22, 2011)

Cats all the way, dogs are just slobbering morons.


----------



## The_Lightning_Fox (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: Are you a Dog or a Cat peron.*



Thatch said:


> I'M MY OWN PERSON, YOU CAN CATHEGORISE ME!


 
CATEGORIZED!! Being uncategorize-able _is_ a category!

oh hey, there's a thread here.
Dogs all the way! 

woof. :3

EDIT: Gah! Dumbass! I see what you did there Thatch. mind playin' tricks on me.


----------



## Lemoncholic (Jun 22, 2011)

Dog person here, my dog gets all happy when I come home and hugs me if I spread my arms. He's a real companion

The cat just looks at me as if to say "just feed me and leave me alone". She's just not pleasant


----------



## Mentova (Jun 22, 2011)

Dogs. I love them. :3


----------



## Commiecomrade (Jun 22, 2011)

Dogs. I'd rather not be mauled.


----------



## Xenke (Jun 22, 2011)

Commiecomrade said:


> Dogs. I'd rather not be mauled.


 
I hear dogs are excellent maulers.


----------



## Sar (Jun 22, 2011)

I have a black lab called barney who is 2 yesterday!


----------



## Ozriel (Jun 22, 2011)

Fond of both since I raised both cats and dogs.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: Are you a Dog or a Cat peron.*

I like both animals, but voted dogs since I own two dogs, a black Lab and a Pomeranian.



Thatch said:


> "Peron" is a word for a railway station platform in polish.
> I'm rather sure you are not one as well.
> 
> Multilinguality makes things fun.



In Spanish, Peron was the president of Argentina a long time ago...


----------



## Ariosto (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: Are you a Dog or a Cat peron.*



RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> In Spanish, Peron was the president of Argentina a long time ago...


 
That's "PerÃ³n". Don't forget his wife, the famous Evita.


----------



## CAThulu (Jun 22, 2011)

CATS!

I like both, but I think I'll always be a cat owner.  My two kittens are hilarious and active, and one plays fetch so I feel like I have the best of both anyway :3


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 22, 2011)

I am not reading through page of cat-talk, so if it's been said, it's been said:

Cats are jerks.
They look either adorable or majestic, but the problem is that THEY KNOW IT.
You can call a cat, and it'll just look at you. Or not even bother. It might just turn an ear in your direction.
Pssh.
I've had two cats. One shat on my bed while I was in it, and the other ran away at Christmas. 

DOGS = <3
Show me a cat you can wrestle with or play chase with. EXACTLY.


----------



## Grey Wolverine (Jun 22, 2011)

Dogs. I love my little beagle more than my sister's cats.


----------



## CannotWait (Jun 22, 2011)

Dogs are more loyal, but cats are more fun to watch.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Jun 22, 2011)

*Re: Are you a Dog or a Cat peron.*

[deleted]


----------



## Xenke (Jun 22, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> I am not reading through page of cat-talk, so if it's been said, it's been said:
> 
> Cats are jerks.
> They look either adorable or majestic, but the problem is that THEY KNOW IT.
> ...


 
My cats are better than your cats. They come when they're called, and they don't shit in beds, and the don't run away, and one of them talks, and the other one fetches and scratches at doors and it pretty much just a small fuzzy dog.


----------



## LizardKing (Jun 22, 2011)

A dog is fine too.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 22, 2011)

Xenke said:


> My cats are better than your cats. They come when they're called, and they don't shit in beds, and the don't run away, and one of them talks, and the other one fetches and scratches at doors and it pretty much just a small fuzzy dog.


 
Pics or it didn't happen.


----------



## Thatch (Jun 22, 2011)

Xenke said:


> My cats are better than your cats. They come when they're called, and they don't shit in beds, and the don't run away, and one of them talks, and the other one fetches and scratches at doors and it pretty much just a small fuzzy dog.


 
Pretty much the same.



Harebelle said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


 
Don't say you didn't get any of mine :V


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 22, 2011)

Thatch said:


> Don't say you didn't get any of mine :V



Eating bread isn't fetching!


----------



## SpiralHorn (Jun 22, 2011)

I only chose cat because I happen to own one. I really don't like dogs, the only exception being (very well trained) Dobermanns. I can't stand the way most dogs smell, and seeing the saliva in thier mouth when they pant... dogs are just really gross to me. 

I prefer most hooved creatures, skunks, ferrets, fish, insects, reptiles and amphibians to dogs or cats.


----------



## Nylak (Jun 22, 2011)

I have two fantastic dogs and a fantastic cat, and I love them to itty bitty fuzzy bits. My dogs are well-mannered, friendly and well-trained, and my cat is a super lovey-dovey cuddlebug who acts more like a dog than a cat (he does tricks and obeys commands!).  I adore all of them equally, and for different reasons.

But animals other than my own, on the average? _FUCK_ cats. Seriously, just fuck 'em. Antisocial little hairballs that shed like hell (I bathe mine, since I'm allergic) that are never socialized properly and usually don't give two shits about the people that live with them and care for them, much less strangers. I always have a foster cat, and it always takes me weeks before I can stand them in my home because of their nasty habits and horrible manners.

At least dogs can be trained. Poorly mannered dogs are the fault of their handlers. Cats are just fucking like that.


----------



## Ley (Jun 22, 2011)

Dogs


are freaking amazing


----------



## Thatch (Jun 22, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> Eating bread isn't fetching!


 
She does fetch though! D:

When she feels like it. :V


----------



## Xenke (Jun 22, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> Pics or it didn't happen.


 
My cat's photographic jerks, they refuse to be interesting when I have it out. >:T


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 22, 2011)

Kitties! :3
I have a theory that extroverts generally like dogs, and introverts generally like cats


----------



## Paul'o'fox (Jun 22, 2011)

Do I have to choose? I like them both about the same.


----------



## Bliss (Jun 22, 2011)

Afraid of both. They can tell and start hissing and barking at me. Dogs maybe moreso.


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 22, 2011)

I'm both, but I feel I have more of a connection with cats. Cats were always my favorite animal *ever, ever, ever* as a kid, to the point of me wanting to be a "blue cat" when I "grew up".

Then I was obsessed with cheetahs, then I was obsessed with wolves, and now I like dogs and cats.


----------



## Wreth (Jun 22, 2011)

Dogs are a social species. They live in groups, and form strong social bonds.

Cats live on their own, and only see you as their slave


----------



## Volkodav (Jun 22, 2011)

Wreth said:


> Dogs are a social species. They live in groups, and form strong social bonds.
> 
> Cats live on their own, and only see you as their slave


 
Not my cats.


----------



## Leviathan (Jun 22, 2011)

Neither, I'll stick with snakes


----------



## Heliophobic (Jun 23, 2011)

Dogs. I prefer animals that love their owners and not just the hand that feeds them. :v


----------



## Cain (Jun 23, 2011)

There should be a third option, both. Just sayin'

Cause I like cats, because of the fact they are so cute and are independent, but dogs also, just 'cause c:


----------



## Sarcastic Coffeecup (Jun 23, 2011)

In our house lives 2 cats, but i think i'm more of a dog person.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 23, 2011)

I like both about the same.


----------



## William (Jun 23, 2011)

I prefer dogs. I like the dedication of training and taking care of them. 

The power of positive reinforcement is tangible with a dog. It's great.


----------



## Onnes (Jun 23, 2011)

It's real hard to take a cat for a walk around the park. I stick with dogs.


----------



## Elessara (Jun 23, 2011)

Onnes said:


> It's real hard to take a cat for a walk around the park. I stick with dogs.



My cats have leashes/harnesses.
Whoever said cats can't be trained never tried.


----------



## Namba (Jun 23, 2011)

Cats are pretty cool, but dogs are all like "I fucking love you, man!" Cats are in no way affectionate except for when they want attention :/


----------



## William (Jun 23, 2011)

Dogs have got your back. Cats will stab your back if it means tuna.


----------



## Bloodstainwrench (Jun 23, 2011)

Dogs, mostly because cat's cause too much trouble


----------



## Enwon (Jun 23, 2011)

I like them both.  Cats are often way too independent, but they are lower maintenance.  Dogs are nice because they usually love attention much more, are easier to train, and are much more sociable.  But they get annoying when they beg for food or bark like crazy.


----------



## William (Jun 23, 2011)

Enwon said:


> annoying when they beg for food or bark like crazy.


 
Which can be solved through bothering to train your dog.


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jun 23, 2011)

Kinda sorta both. Whichever is pissing me off the least at that moment. More of a cat person though *rimshot*. They sleep, they eat, and then they fuck off. Don't need to worry about them destroying your house when you're away if they're an outdoor cat. When you're home in the evening, they come and sit on your lap. And if you go away for the weekend, you can leave the cat at home with food, water, and litterbox.


----------



## Ekho (Jun 23, 2011)

Cats.  I've had cats for all of my life, and my family currently has four.  Yes, they're fairly independent, but they're always affectionate.


----------



## Cchytale Murilega (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm a cat person. Dogs are ok but they're just too annoying and needy. I have both but I prefer my cat.


----------



## greg-the-fox (Jun 23, 2011)

dogs can't purr :3


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 23, 2011)

I like both, and have mostly had cats all my life, but as I come out of my shell more the idea of having a dog sounds more fun to me. I wouldn't mind having another cat though too; it would be better than my current pet-less circumstances.


----------



## crustone (Jun 23, 2011)

I like both about the same.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Jun 23, 2011)

Cocobanana said:


> I come out of my shell


 Get a tortoise.


----------



## Cocobanana (Jun 23, 2011)

Harebelle said:


> Get a tortoise.



You remind me I should start watching Lost on netflix.


----------



## Oovie (Jun 23, 2011)

William said:


> Which can be solved through bothering to train your dog.


 Too many people don't bother training their dogs. =|

I went with cats because I hate the barking, that wet dog smell, and stepping in a dog turd.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Jun 23, 2011)

Dogs tend to be way too hyper, clingy, destructive, messy, loud, and large, for my taste.

Cats are the best of everything.
They're cute, but deadly. They're independent, but they still want attention now and then. They're calm. They're clean. They're small. They just don't give a fuck.


----------



## Tissemand (Jun 23, 2011)

I'm an animal person.

but if I had to choose, I'd pick doggies ._. I get hives when I'm around cat dander...


----------



## William (Jun 23, 2011)

Oovie said:


> Too many people don't bother training their dogs. =|


 
I agree. It's sad. All the behaviors people hate about dogs can just be trained away but that takes _effort_.


----------



## Elessara (Jun 24, 2011)

William said:


> I agree. It's sad. All the behaviors people hate about dogs can just be trained away but that takes _effort_.


 
Not true.
To name a few:
Slobber dogs
Wet dog smell
Big piles of shit (even with little dogs) >_>
The "click, click, click" of their nails on hard surfaces
Females are ALWAYS wet after they pee >:[
Male dog boners when you pet them >:[

The only kind of dog that I can even somewhat tolerate are ones that have next to no hair, like chihuahuas, dalmatians, dachshunds, etc.

*EDIT*
Sorry, reading fail. I read "behaviors" as "things"; but still... :/


----------



## Rakuen Growlithe (Jun 24, 2011)

I like dogs but have very little actual contact with them. On the other hand I've lived with cats my entire life (two kittens were born a few months before me in my parents garden) and enjoy their company, so I voted cat person.


----------



## Kuromaki (Jun 24, 2011)

I have three dachshunds, which do you think I am?


----------



## israfur (Jun 24, 2011)

I've owned cats and dogs (and other pets) through out my life, and I have to say I'm a dog person.
Don't get me wrong, I like cats and all but I don't think I'd live with another one again ^^;;


----------



## Azure (Jun 24, 2011)

I love all animals equally.


----------



## Zanzi (Jun 24, 2011)

Dogs.


----------



## MaskedJackal (Jun 25, 2011)

I'm definitely a dog person. I grew up with them and love having them around.


----------



## William (Jun 25, 2011)

Kuromaki said:


> I have three dachshunds, which do you think I am?


 
You sound like a "loud barking at 3 am" person.


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Jun 25, 2011)

Cats, I had two before I moved to Australia. Now we own a Rottweiler, pity.


----------



## Cyril (Jun 25, 2011)

William said:


> You sound like a "loud barking at 3 am" person.


 Oh yeah, another reason why cats are better. Thanks for reminding me.


----------



## William (Jun 25, 2011)

Cyril Daroun said:


> Oh yeah, another reason why cats are better. Thanks for reminding me.


 
And yet another reason why people need to train their dogs, especially ones that are inclined to being loud.

There are quiet(er) dogs. They exist. Of course it won't matter either way because once again, training dogs to only speak on command means _effort_.


----------



## Evandeskunk (Jun 25, 2011)

Dogs. Cats are ass holes.


----------



## Drakonman (Jun 25, 2011)

cats? really? Cats are just really lazy and bad trolls who dont shut the fuck up when your trying to do something important and only wants attention when they want it then fucking scratch the shit out of your throat when you pick em up. Dogs are at least loyal and not a bad troll. Dogs may bight my leg or arm but thats better then getting my throat slit by a fucking cat.


----------



## Spatel (Jun 25, 2011)

Dogs

Fuck cleaning up kitty litter. Cats are only tolerable as outside pets.


----------



## Hissora (Jun 27, 2011)

Dogs all the way. I'm allergic to cats anyway and I've been around cute puppies all my life :]


----------



## Wreth (Jun 27, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ysKAVyXi0J4


Dogs


----------



## Catilda Lily (Jun 27, 2011)

Cats. Mine likes to ride on my shoulder.


----------



## shaaaark (Jun 27, 2011)

I've got 3 dogs, and a cat. The cat was a stray, and we're just keeping it until we find it another home. So, in other words, I'm a dog person.


----------



## Kommodore (Jun 27, 2011)

Cats. deff the cats.


----------



## Stratto the Hawk (Jun 27, 2011)

Cats. I like dogs, and some are really awesome, but I just prefer cats.


----------



## twelvestring (Jun 27, 2011)

Prefer big dogs most but cats better than a little yapper.


----------



## BouncyOtter (Jun 27, 2011)

I prefer dogs.  I like most cats, except for the one my family owns.  He must be Satan's right hand man.


----------



## Heroine (Jun 27, 2011)

*Re: Are you a Dog or a Cat peron.*

Dogs.

Dogs are, in my opinion, much more versatile than cats.


----------



## Tiger In A Tie (Jun 27, 2011)

I have 9 animals, two of which are dogs and two are cats. I love all my animals deeply, but my cats have stolen my heart, especially my little Siamese kitty.


----------



## Night-san (Jun 28, 2011)

I voted "Dog," but it's realllllllly hard for me to decide. :X


----------



## Don (Jun 28, 2011)

I love all dog breeds of medium height/weight and higher. I'd gladly take a cat over most small dog breeds.


----------



## Clutch (Jun 28, 2011)

I have 2 Dogs and 2 Cats, but im more of a Dog person.


----------



## Bir (Jun 29, 2011)

I used to be a cat person...

Until I got a dog.

I used to hate dogs and was actually pretty terrified of them.

Now I work on a dog farm and I love, love, love it. They're so much.. happier. They love everything, all the time. They're never mad at me, and they're so full of joy and wonderfulness.

I used to be a major MAJOR cat person though. All of my cats are incredibly cuddly, and it's just wonderful to pet a little fuzzy cute-ball. I have three cats and one dog, so I have lived both worlds. Being a cat person, and being a dog person.

: 3

Edit: And by the way, my cats are louder and more irritating than my dog. My cats will meow and scratch at doors in the middle of the night, and my dog doesn't even snore. She sometimes chirps in her sleep, but nope. My dog is quiet unless she sees little male children.


----------



## ShayneBear (Jun 29, 2011)

I have two cats, but I'm a professional dog trainer by trade, so I'd say I'm both a dog person and cat person. 

that being said, I wish dogs were as clean as my cats...


----------



## Nineteen-TwentySeven (Jun 29, 2011)

Bir said:


> My dog is quiet unless she sees little male children.


 
This confuses me.


----------



## Rsrallygrl (Jun 30, 2011)

I love kittys! Kiba our kitty is such a character with his own unique personality and quirks.


----------



## Biowolf12 (Jun 30, 2011)

Can't i be both?


----------



## Koray (Jul 1, 2011)

Dog person, but i find small kitties cute too :3


----------

